# Ghost Shrimp



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anybody breed ghost shrimp Thanks Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

At 25 cents a pop from pretty much any store who cares? 

lol

Seriously though all you need is a lot of cover- like lots of moss, and a very clean healthy tank with tonnes of them and breeding will happen.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Pablo I was just wondering if they would breed easy my fish would eat them anyway lol


----------

